# Root Server, aber welcher?



## ReeN87 (1. Dezember 2006)

Ok wir sind ein Gamingclan und suchen einen Root Server um *2 Public Gameserver* eigentlich (wenn möglich) rund um die Uhr laufen zu lassen, ab und zu *einen Server für Trainings bzw Clanwars* und zusätzlich einen *Teamspeak Server*, sowie unsere *Homepage* darüber laufen zu lassen. 

Da wir noch keine so große Erfahrung mit Root Servern und deren Leistungen haben, erhoffen wir uns hier etwas Auskunft und Beratung ^^ 

Die beiden Public Server wären für folgende Spiele: 

*- Star Wars - Battlefront 2 (40 Slots)* 
Mindestanforderungen: Pentium 4 1.5 Ghz or Athlon XP 1500+ und 256 MB RAM 
Empfohlen: Pentium 4 2.8 Ghz or AMD Athlon XP 2800+ und 512 MB RAM 

*- Star Trek - Legacy (8 Slots)* (erscheint Mitte Dezember) 
Mindestanforderungen: Pentium 3 800 Mhz or Athlon 800 Mhz und 256 MB RAM 
Empfohlen: Pentium 4 2.66 Ghz or AMD Athlon XP 2800+ und 512 MB RAM 



Folgende Angebote (bei Anbietern unseres Vertrauens) hätten wir im Auge: 

*Angebot 1:* 
- AMD Opteron 144
- 512 MB RAM
- 160 GB Festplatte
Preis: 49 Euro / Monat


*Angebot 2:* 
- AMD Opteron 146
- 1024 MB RAM
- 2x 160 GB Festplatte
Preis: 69 Euro / Monat


*Angebot 3:* 
- Intel Pentium 4 3,0 Ghz
- 1024 MB RAM
- 2x 160 GB Festplatte
Preis: 78 Euro / Monat


*Angebot 4:* 
- Intel CeleronD 346 mit 3,0 Ghz
- 1024 MB RAM
- 160 GB Festplatte
Preis: 55 Euro / Monat


*Angebot 5:* 
- AMD Athlon64 3700+
- 2048 MB RAM
- 160 GB Festplatte 
Preis: 74 Euro / Monat


(RAM könnte man sonst bei jedem Angebot noch aufrüsten lassen)

Alle Preise sind inklusive Windows 2003 Version, da wir diese für Battlefront 2 benötigen. 


Könnt ihr uns vielleicht sagen, welcher der hier aufgelisteten Server von der Leistung her ausreichend wäre oder welchen ihr bevorzugen würdet? Welcher ist von der Leistung her gut und welcher nicht etc?

Wir wollen jetzt nicht den billigsten nehmen und dann damit auf die Schnauze fallen, weil die Leistung hinten und vorne nicht ausreicht... 
Bisschen Beratung wäre nett. 


mfg ReeN87

P.s. Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Flex (1. Dezember 2006)

Also die 2 Gigabyte Ram würde ich definitiv nehmen, wenn all dies parallel laufen soll. 

Allgemein würde ich zu Angebot #2 mit 2 GB Ram tendieren. Allerdings ist natürlich noch interessant, wieviele Hits eure Website hat, wieviel User TeamSpeak benutzen werden, wird es Downloads geben, etc. 
Denn all dies gibt auch Infos darüber, wie oft der Apache "geforkt" wird bzw. TeamSpeak. 
Weiterhin welche Leitungen werden euch zur Verfügung gestellt?
Gibt es Erfahrungen bei dem Anbieter mit Gameservern? Denn nicht jeder Hoster hat in dem Bereich seine Qualitäten liegen.

Gibt es auch jemanden, der mit der Wartung und vorallem Absicherung eines Rootservers vertraut ist? Denn sowas ist kein leichtes Gebiet und man ist für jede "Tat" die mit dem Server begangen wird, verantwortlich. 
Beispiele dafür wären Open Relay, Mitglied in einem Botnet, etc.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe zwar von Games allgemein keine Ahnung, aber von den Angeboten 1, 4 und 5 würde ich absehen.
Deiner Auflistung nach haben sie nämlich wahrscheinlich kein RAID-System..... was u.U. lange Ausfallzeiten mit sich ziehen könnte.

Ansonsten:
Wenn der P4 kein Prescott ist (Prescott=1024kB L2 Cache, Northwood=512kB L2 Cache), würde ich auch eher zum Operton 146 (1024kB L2 Cache) tendieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## HerrSchmidt (7. Dezember 2006)

1 GB Ram sollten es mindestens sein und der Celeron scheidet von vornherein aus 

Rein von der Performance würde ich den Operton 146 nehmen ...


----------

